
Ask HN: Which VPS provider you use other than DO? - avinassh
It seems everyone I know uses Digital Ocean, so I was wondering if you use any other VPS provider and recommend them.<p>There are many Black Friday deals floating around, so I wanted to try something else other than DO.
======
MildlySerious
I'm not doing anything major, but I am happy with OVH so far.

Their backend feels very unorganized and always somehow WIP, but I only use it
for renewing every couple weeks, so I've been fine with that.

------
jrnichols
so far I've been happy with SSDNodes.

but it depends on what you're doing. I have definitely had problems with email
deliverability. For example, right now I can't deliver to any verizon.net
users because verizon claims the IP that my VPS is on is a dynamic IP. They
won't budge either. uptime has been great and they're (my node at least) at a
data center in nearby Dallas, TX so ping times are nice and low and it's
usually no more than 9 hops away.

------
gooderist
Vultr has been good for my needs. Especially since they offer datacenters in
Tokyo unlike other providers. Interface not as good as DO but they are getting
better.

~~~
brianwawok
They also have the giant spinny rust instance type, which is nice for some
needs.

